# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Τα πρώτα μικρά για το 2011

## pantazo

Σήμερα, βγήκαν τα πρώτα gouldian για το 2011 (2 και αναμένονται άλλα 2). Επίσης σήμερα βγήκαν 3 bengalese και αναμένεται άλλο ένα. Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## abscanary

Ωραίο Δώρο. Να τα χαίρεσαι Αντώνη. Χρόνια σου πολλά!

----------


## pantazo

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## douke-soula

να τα χαιρεσαι τα μικρα σου Αντωνη :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159: 
και χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σου :Party0048:  :Party0048:  :Party0048:

----------


## Windsa

Να τα χαίρεσαι Αντώνη! ...περιμένουμε φώτο...
...και χρόνια σου πολλααααααά!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Με το καλό όλα.

----------


## pantazo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## NaRkIssA

να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 :Party0038:  :Party0038:

----------


## pantazo

Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες.

Bengalese

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gouldian

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Windsa

Με το καλοοο!
Αδε και στο κλαρί )))

Το 4το γουλδινάκι που είναι?

----------


## andreas142

Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αντώνη να σου ζήσουν*

----------


## mpikis

Να σου ζήσουν φίλε..και επειδή σε βλέπω πολύ στους σπίνους.. είναι να δώσω ένα πιγκουινάκι αρσενικό στα κοντά...έχε το νού σου.  :winky:

----------


## Windsa

...απ οσα θυμάμαι, τα πιγουινακια τσακώνονται με μικρότερους σπίνους.
Πρέπει να το κρατήσεις χωριστά απο τα  Gouldians kai Socirty.

----------


## mpikis

Για να κάνει αναπαραγωγές αφήνει τα ζευγάρια μόνα τους, και εφόσον ασχολείται με σπίνους για αυτό αναφέρθηκα στα πιγκουινάκια...
όσο για την επιθετική τους συμπεριφορά..δε το γνωρίζω... όσο καιρό ασχολούμαι δεν έχω προσέξει ούτε έχω ακούσει κάτι!

----------


## pantazo

Το τέταρτο αυγό δεν έσκασε...

----------


## maria

Μπράβο Αντώνη να χαίρεσαι στα κλαράκια τους!

----------


## makis3519

Αντώνη να τα χαίρεσαι και να είναι τυχερά και αυτά και εσύ το 2011

----------


## Finchiii

Μπραβο Αντωνη , καταπληκτικα.Τα gouldian Τα ειχες σε κανονικους γονεις ή ειχες βαλει παραμανες?



> ...απ οσα θυμάμαι, τα πιγουινακια τσακώνονται με μικρότερους σπίνους.


 Κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει , εφ' οσον παντοτε υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος... επιθετικη συμπεριφορα δεν εχω παρατηρησει ποτε στους πιγκουινους σε κανεναν απο τους μικρους μου σπινους΄βεβαια αν δεν ειναι αρκετος ο χωρος τσακωνονται και λογω του μεγεθους τους μπορει να προξενησουν σοβαρες ζημιες σε μικροτερους σπινους.

----------

